# Source for 2009 CAAD9 Frame-only ?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I've done web searches for frameset-only CAAD9, and come up empty. 

I'm interested in brand-new or new-in-box , frame + carbon fork, in White.

Does Cannondale simply not sell the frameset only? 
Are there any authorized internet retailers who'd sell unmolested frames? (I couldn't find any).

I suppose I could buy a whole bike and part it out, but that's more hassle than I want.
Plus, I'd prefer an unmolested frame to build-up, unsavaged by other human hands ;-)


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

i dont believe cannondale has any online dealers. you will have to contact a shop and they can order them for you. they always make frames on order so it takes at least 6 weeks.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Just buy the whole bike with Tiagra...$999, and strip it. Sell off the parts you don't want...


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Call Skip at Nytro, he might have something*

laying around. 

http://www.nytro.com/Cannondale_2009_CAAD9_5_Road_Bike_p/09cdale_caad9_5.htm

They move a lot of Cs so they might have something like that.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

What size do you need?


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

You can order from a C'dale dealer. They do build each frame as it's ordered, but I got mine in two weeks. My wife ordered her frame at the same time, and it still isn't here yet after three weeks. I don't know if they have a longer wait list on some sizes or if there is another reason for the delay, but you should expect about a month's wait.


----------



## rizz (Aug 8, 2007)

Cannondale dealers are prohibited from performing online sales.

As for the frame set, I was quoted $750. Do as backinthesaddle suggests and just get the whole Tiagra bike and sell the parts, it's more cost effective in the long run.

Oh, and took me bout a month to get my bike.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

its not the same thing tho... the color coded forks is the 105 level... not sure about full carb vs carb/alu steerer, but forks def look different..


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

Unfortunately none of the US spec'd '09 CAAD9's come with a full carbon fork. Only the Ultra, which is carbon blades and aluminum steer tube. It's a pig, but it's stiff and I've had the bike at well over 50mph downhill and it was solid as a rock. No shaking, no pucker factor, just a blast.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah I'm actually looking for two 50cm CAAD9 or even CAAD8 frames. So far I haven't been able to find anything new or used


----------

